# OMG! Golden Eagle grabs small child! (video)



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Golden Eagle grabs small child(child is not harmed)

I haven't ever seen this video. It was filmed late 2012. A golden eagle tries to snatch a baby in Montreal! I don't really worry much about the Red-Tail Hawks in our area because my doggies are pretty big. I never thought to worry about the Eagles. Golden Eagles are rare here in Georgia but Bald Eagles are very common (we live near a very large lake).

Do you guys have Eagles in your area?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: I'll bet people who live in Philadelphia are going to have fun w/this one! 
Sorry, but I do love to have fun!:innocent:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley: I'll bet people who live in Philadelphia are going to have fun w/this one!
> Sorry, but I do love to have fun!:innocent:


Hahaha!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, we have American Bald Eagles here, the nest contains little dog/cat collars :crying: that is why my girls are never left unattended in the garden.

Ahh! that video is fake..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Video was exposed as a hoax but a fluff is a lot smaller than a toddler.. We go get reports of eagles snatching small dogs, so that's not a thing to take lightly..it does happen..


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Yes, we have American Bald Eagles here, the nest contains little dog/cat collars :crying: that is why my girls are never left unattended in the garden.
> 
> Ahh! that video is fake..


Oh no! I'm such a visual person. I think you just traumatized me for life!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

oh dear THIS is NOT true folks and gets a lot of eagles shot at which is also against the law and could get one in jailsnopes.com: Golden Eagle Snatches Kid

However small animals like your maltese or kittens in a bad year when hungry are at risk so don't leave them outside without you. Kids are NOT at risk!!!!!! but small kids need you too. Just sayin


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

glo77 said:


> oh dear THIS is NOT true folks and gets a lot of eagles shot at which is also against the law and could get one in jailsnopes.com: Golden Eagle Snatches Kid
> 
> However small animals like your maltese or kittens in a bad year when hungry are at risk so don't leave them outside without you. Kids are NOT at risk!!!!!! but small kids need you too. Just sayin


Phew! Glad the video was a hoax. I'm still just as worried though. I don't know why I had never thought to worry about the Eagles.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We live on a Canyon and we have Eagles, Hawks, Owls, Mountain Lions and Coyotes, plus wild turkeys, deers... it is a zoo! They are not around they are RIGHT here, the Owls land on my roof and the Hawks on my fence, the mountain lion had a cub on my neighbors yard and so on. We are covered! Being a wild dog running free in the yard or on a park it is NOT an option for us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Put your mind at rest knowing a few facts. Please read information in this link.
I never worried about hawks or eagles (well, I've never seen a wild eagle) because I know, for one thing, that those big birds don't maneuver in tight places. They need a wide open area to swoop down on their prey. 

Great horned owls would be more of a threat. But, you shouldn't leave your dogs out alone at night anyway, skunks and racoons are a more likely danger. Even so, the danger of being carried off my an owl is so small, it is not something you should worry about.


*Editing to add, of course it depends on where you live...if you live near Beatriz then I guess you should take greater precautions.*

Read this article, please. 

Eagle Flight and Other Myths, Alaska Department of Fish and Game


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley: I'll bet people who live in Philadelphia are going to have fun w/this one!
> Sorry, but I do love to have fun!:innocent:


Lol only if the child was a cowboys fan.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yup, we have them. My neighbor owns a farm down the street and saw a few but they usually nest along the river. We have many more hawks, coyotes and owls to worry about~pretty scary stuff.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Put your mind at rest knowing a few facts. Please read information in this link.
> I never worried about hawks or eagles (well, I've never seen a wild eagle) because I know, for one thing, that those big birds don't maneuver in tight places. They need a wide open area to swoop down on their prey.
> 
> Great horned owls would be more of a threat. But, you shouldn't leave your dogs out alone at night anyway, skunks and racoons are a more likely danger. Even so, the danger of being carried off my an owl is so small, it is not something you should worry about.
> ...


My yard is wide open. Only about an acre of our property but then the surrounding yards & streets would probably be 5+ acres of wide open space with no trees. The hawks swoop down and take rabbits from our yard ALL the time. I think the Eagles prefer fishing from the lake though.

We don't have very many woods around our house. Our cat has brought home baby opossums...I guess that means there are skunks and raccoons around too. Definitely have coyotes. I have seen them and can hear them at night.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hate to disappoint, but this is a FB fake:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guoJUqc_Jtc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guoJUqc_Jtc


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Hate to disappoint, but this is a FB fake:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guoJUqc_Jtc
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guoJUqc_Jtc


Yes, someone pointed that out in the first couple comments.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Owls & redtail Hawks are in my backyard frequently. This photo
View attachment 215010
was taken with my iPhone from inside house. Enlarge it you will see the owl & notice it is daytime. Owls cannot be heard flying they make no sound and are fast. Also type in this video & then you will see Hawks can get into yards & porches. Sorry cannot put as a link I'm not techy. This is why my dog is an indoor dog.😁


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I watch for owls day and night, that's why we have a small fenced in area close to the door for winter and night potty.. In the day time we add on a larger play area,to the small area.. we just open that gate and it goes into a larger fenced play area. It helps that our small potty area is under a 2 ft, soffit overhang of the roof, so it's hard for preditory birds to maneuver.
When we lived in Florida we watched for the Everglades kite, it's too small to carry off a fluff bigger than a rabbit, but they generally don't carry off prey but dive bomb it, knock it over, gut it, eat as much as it can before it gets scared off.. other smaller hawks will do this..
We haven't had eagles nesting nearby for a couple years, nest got destroyed by storms but we still watch since we're near a river and stream..


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oops did not load I will try again


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hawk attack news story, not sure how old it is, but imagine a small fluff getting hit..

Hawks attack three in Churchill | Allegheny Co. News - WTAE Home


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

This is my house. It was 5:30PM. Often they are 2 or 3 hanging out there, we hear them loud thru the chimney. I'm not the one taking any chances on that, even if they can't grab the pups and fly away they can grab and drop them on the floor and kill them.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Ann Mother said:


> Oops did not load I will try again
> View attachment 215018
> View attachment 215026


The owl is camouflaged! I couldn't even find it in the picture.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Mindi it's there. Look to left of cut off branch not far from ground.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)




----------

